# Anyone from Bengaluru, India? :)



## Kosmos

I wish to find a support group in Bangalore, India. Any help in finding one would be much appreciated  if there isnt one already lets make one!


----------



## dine

*hi*

hi,welcome to this forum.im also from south india ,from AP.Had been to banglore many times,cause i have bunch of relatives there.


----------



## Neo1234

Humanly Different said:


> I wish to find a support group in Bangalore, India. Any help in finding one would be much appreciated  if there isnt one already lets make one!


Hi,it's nice to see fellow Indian on here .Well,I am not from bangalore though, I passed out from NITK Mangalore.So I know many friends who are kannada or are working in Bangalore.


----------



## nairboy

Hello, nice to know that you are from Bangalore... me too..


----------



## Kosmos

Dine, Santosh, Nairboy


Hello all  hope youre all doing great  sorry about the late reply 

how is the forum working out for you all?


----------



## San00

*hope every one is doing good*

under medication for the last 3 years and it works,looking for cure in blushing now


----------



## San00

*hope every one is doing good(Bangalore)*

under medication for the last 3 years and it works,looking for cure in blushing now (Bangalore)


----------



## San00

from Bangalore


San00 said:


> under medication for the last 3 years and it work:yess,looking for cure in blushing now[]


----------



## cucumber

I just found this thread :clap but I guess its old.. I've been going through posts on this site for a real long time but this is the first time I found something close to home so I finally registered. Let me know if anyone from bangalore or around sees this


----------



## Neo1234

Hi I have recently come to Bangalore to work in a Market research company.Its been more than a month.So yeah you could say I am from Bangaluru


----------



## Vishwanath

cucumber said:


> I just found this thread :clap but I guess its old.. I've been going through posts on this site for a real long time but this is the first time I found something close to home so I finally registered. Let me know if anyone from bangalore or around sees this


Hi I am also from Bangalore and looking for a self help group. I am searching for a place in Bangalore where they give CBT training and group therapy. I am looking forward for the replies.


----------



## littlebluething

Yes I just joined in here.. Moved base to bangalore a few months ago but have been suffering from depression/social anxiety/bouts of isolation since childhood. I did find some relief in medication though the side effects made me quit midway 
I'm interested in having a meetup/support group in the city, do let me know here or through a pm anyone


----------



## Cayenne

Good to see fellow Bangaloreans out here at SAS. Prompted me to finally register. Lets plan and start a support group. Never a bad idea to meet and make few new buddies.


----------



## himanshu

*Let's meet up!*

I just found this thread and registered to reply here!

I think all of us in Bangalore should meet up and start a support group. I think it would definitely help everyone.

I can host the first meet up at my place in Indiranagar, but am open to meeting elsewhere as well.

To get the process rolling, I've created a shared google doc. Please open the link and enter your email address there. Alternatively, PM your email address to me. Once I have everyone's email addresses, I will send a group mail to all, and we can then share contact numbers etc and decide on a time and place to meet.

Thanks and looking forward to meeting you guys.

PS: Since no one else had taken the initiative so far, I decided to go ahead and do it myself. But if anyone else has any other ideas on how to go about this, do let us know.


----------



## rocky085

well even an online chat group or Skype can also be helpful


----------



## himanshu

Yes even that's a good idea too. Can someone take the initiative to create such a group? 

Btw, for people in Bengaluru who are interested in a support group that meets face to face, please see my post 2 posts above.


----------



## occultme

Namaste,

I am from Bangalore, and immediately registered after viewing this post.
How are you guys doing?


----------



## Pranesh98

I am bangalore too and would like to join this support group, i have filed my email in the sheet, Hope we can start at the earliest?


----------



## Neo1234

Hey everyone! How you all doing? I recently came to my hometown(Bengal) after workin in Bangalore for 6 months,and I wish I had seen this post a lil sooner so I could come in the meet-up too.But anyway,I hope i can make it next time!


----------



## ankushchowdhury

Hi,

I wish to join the support group. I tried to add my name in the xls, it is saying that the owner needs to give access for the same.

Regards,
Ankush


----------



## cucumber

Hey everybody! It's been a while since I logged in. Did you'll finally meet up?


----------



## pskpg86

hey i would also like to join this group. Let me know how to proceed.


----------



## JohnLuther

Hi Everyone, just wanted to let yall know that I'm from Bangalore too.


----------



## Ady

*From Bangalore*

I am from Bangalore. I am suffering with Social Anxiety & very mild form of depression probably. I am very curious in meeting others and learning the coping strategies.


----------



## Kosmos

Hello Folks!

How about a meet up sometime this week/month?


----------



## starhunter

hey i m new here. But so relieved to find ppl from bangalore.


----------



## shekar163

hi all I am from Bangalore too and i would like to join unlike you all I dont have a supportive family however i live near by to ISKON so we should be able to meet up at Orion bangalore due to my anxiety issues i am scheduling job interviews and not attending them! hurting lot of people in the process including my self i always avoided places that would surprise me mostly unknown used technology to help me deal with this however now i want to get ahead


----------



## starhunter

Hey is anyone interested in meeting this weekend. Waiting for reply..................


----------



## payalll

*anxiety*

hiee im from mumbai ....


----------



## renegade15

Hey fellow Bangaloreans! I'm from Bangalore too.

This is my first post here and hope to join you all for a meet-up. 

Cheers,


----------



## Blag

Wow so many bangalorians, and i'm rotting here in iit kanpur :/


----------



## Kosmos

Hello folks  

Let's have a Bangalore meet up?


----------



## cucumber

I wish I were in Bangalore now!

I'm surprised why aren't there any replies to the above post yet!

So many were interested earlier. People, where are you?!


----------



## Kosmos

Hello folks!

This is an update. 

I met up with mugenishere, flaminsnow and starhunter here in bangalore. 

It was productive and helpful because we had faith in each other and also one of the guys had experience in dealing with anxiety by working with a therapist. 

I'm sending out messages to the folks who have commented here hoping to build a strong support group in bangalore. 

Please send me a message in case you wish to join in.


----------



## Pranesh98

PM me


----------



## vicky666

I cant access the google shared doc. PM me


----------



## kane9899

Hello everyone!! Even I'm from Bangalore. Hope you all had a productive meet 
I would love to join you guys!! And I hope this thread turns active.

Cheers


----------



## nairboy

*Hello guys*

Me too in Bangalore. Would be great to catch up with you guys.:smile2:


----------



## jinsu88

I'm from Bangalore too. When will be the next meetup?


----------



## Kosmos

Hello folks! Sorry I missed replying to your comments! 

I do not get notified about the replies on this thread. 

If you wish to join SA meetups then please send me a private message so that I get notified via email


----------



## Ariamus

Hi, all!
My social anxiety's so bad I'm nervous just posting a message here 
Like some of you here I signed up because I saw this thread. It'd be nice to get to know others like me.


----------



## Kosmos

Ariamus said:


> Hi, all!
> My social anxiety's so bad I'm nervous just posting a message here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like some of you here I signed up because I saw this thread. It'd be nice to get to know others like me.


Hello Ariamus!

How are you doing?


----------



## RajMohan

Hi,

My name is Raj and I'm from Blore and suffering from SA and it's getting worst everyday :/

When are you guys meeting? Hope I could get some help from you guys.


----------



## guru1982

Hello all,

Were you able to arrange any meet. Please include me for future meets.

Thanks,
Guru


----------



## Kosmos

Please send me a personal message on my profile (not wall post, a personal message) if you wish to participate in group meet ups!


----------

